# Juwelenschleifen auf 450?



## Galbadia (4. November 2009)

Hallo, ich bin vor ein paar Tagen 450 / 450 geworden.

So und was mach ich jetzt? Ich hab mir schon ein Epic Rezept gekauft, aber woher bekomm ich die Epic Gems? 
Durch Marken? Das sind sie mir nicht wert...Aber wie noch? Könnt ihr bitte so ne Auflistung machen wie ich an Epic Gems komme? 
Und wie ich mit Juwe richtig Gold machen kann? Da gibts zwar schon ein Thread, aber da steht das man mit blauen Gems Gold macht...Aber das geht ja wohl jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## Dark_Lady (4. November 2009)

Titanerz farmen und sondieren? da kommen dann mit Glück Epics raus... Was Geld machen angeht - schau im AH nach, was gut geht.


----------



## ipercoop (4. November 2009)

Bin auch vor kurzem auf 450 - ich krieg meine Epic entweder ausm AH ( dann aber Schnäppchen) , für Ehre oder ich mach sie mir selber ( bin Alchi - transmutieren).

Mit Juwe richtig Gold machen? Geht doch eig von alleine - einfach billige Roh-Epicgems kaufen , schleifen und teurer ins AH stellen da kommt schon dann dein Gewinn heraus.


----------



## Cemesis (5. November 2009)

ipercoop schrieb:


> Bin auch vor kurzem auf 450 - ich krieg meine Epic entweder ausm AH ( dann aber Schnäppchen) , für Ehre oder ich mach sie mir selber ( bin Alchi - transmutieren).
> 
> Mit Juwe richtig Gold machen? Geht doch eig von alleine - einfach billige Roh-Epicgems kaufen , schleifen und teurer ins AH stellen da kommt schon dann dein Gewinn heraus.



Naja, die Leute gehen lieber hin, kaufen sich billig im AH nen Rohstein und lassen ihn bei nem Juwe des Vertrauens schleifen. Oder meißtens is das so das im /2 die Juwes ihre Dienste nur gegen TG anbieten.

Wenn ein Rohstein so durchschnittlich im AH 80g kostet, kauf ich mir den lieber, zahl 5-10g TG an nem Juwe und bekomm den Stein meines Wunsches für ca. 90g. Hab ich dann minimum 50g gespart, weil die Geschliffenen Steine im AH so ab ~150g+ kosten, egal welche...


----------

